# Best results in metallic grey?



## z4alfie (May 11, 2010)

Planning on detailing the 500 as soon as the weather warms up a bit so thought I'd research the best products so I've got them ready for when the time comes. The car is grey metallic and I'm looking for a deep shine, wet look, not bothered about durability that much as I like to keep on top of it. Also, I've got a new car on order in Mineral Grey so the products will get double use. Cheers in advance for the advice and opinion :thumb:


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Believe It or not collie 845 works wonders :thumb:


----------



## norfolk_msd (Nov 18, 2013)

I've got a BMW in sparkling graphite, I've tried a lot of products on that since correcting and the products that really stood out were werkstat prime followed by a few coats of werkstat jet, the flake pop is amazing. For waxing I found Swissvax cleaner fluid followed by Bouncers vanilla ice.


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

Mrs has a sparkling graphite bmw

I've found that Nattys blue paste from poorboys works well


----------



## Richors (Apr 29, 2007)

AF tripple then Vics concours worked well on my Gunmetal grey Evo. cheers


----------



## Dan_Mol (Jul 3, 2012)

AF Spirit.


----------



## Sick_at_Sea (Dec 14, 2013)

Zaino Z2, Z6 then Z8 in my opinion.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Shine through polishing protected with collie 845 make your own mind up,just shows you don't have to spend mega money to achieve decent results :thumb:

http://s1069.photobucket.com/user/suspal/media/a55ec850-335e-4914-a710-0c3f14693636.jpg.html


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Look at the BMD waxes , ive used Genesis at present at that gave a sharp finish look on my Daytona grey. 

you can get 50ml sample post for £25. 

You will hear good reviews on these - 

( TAKEN FROM BMD WEBSITE ) 

Helios 
Can be used on all colours and leaves a deep wet gloss look with great beading and sheeting properties.

Is soft wax red in colour and has the scent of candy floss,very easy to apply and remove.

Sirius (dark )
Sirius (dark edition) is dark violet in colour and has the scent of bubblegum suitable for all colours but we would choose this for darker coloured cars.

Application is very easy ,apply a thin coat to clean dry paintwork ,leave for 5-10 minutes and remove with a microfibre cloth to reveal a stunning deep wet gloss and a silky smooth to the touch finish

As a show wax Sirius was not developed for durability,looks were the main concern for us,Sirius has around 2 months durability .


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

This is Angelwax Desirable on Atlas Grey


----------



## yzfr1 (Oct 2, 2012)

I recently done my winter protection on my sea grey fiesta. I used nanolex nanowax and was very impressed with the flake pop and wet look it gives. Its only 18 quid and still have 2 thirds of the bottle left, and real easy to apply. 
Paintwork sealed for 4ish months too. 
Highly recommend this product!


----------



## Rod (Sep 15, 2013)

suspal said:


> Believe It or not collie 845 works wonders :thumb:


Plus one with this, colli works great in those colours. I have tried 476 in light grey metalic and the result was amazing.


----------



## Callummarshall (Oct 19, 2012)

I love using Bouncers sherbet fizz on my sea grey fiesta! Nice level of pop after cut!


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

C2V3


----------



## george74 (Dec 8, 2012)

AF tripple and Bouncer's Vanilla Ice Wax


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Dodo juice wax





Gonz.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2014)

suspal said:


> Believe It or not collie 845 works wonders :thumb:


845 looks great and is easy to apply as well as durable.


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

AG HD wax over AF Tripple and c2v3


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Must admit the first time I used HD wax I was more than happy with the finish


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

slineclean said:


> Must admit the first time I used HD wax I was more than happy with the finish


Car looks great. Very nice and glossy👍


----------



## oli8925 (Oct 28, 2013)

mattjones4 said:


> 845 looks great and is easy to apply as well as durable.


Another for 845. This was after a clay and a very quick going over by hand with Megs Ultimate Polish and 845. Before I understood much about the stages or had a DA.


----------



## norfolk_msd (Nov 18, 2013)

Blackroc said:


> AG HD wax over AF Tripple and c2v3


Awesome car and looks great :thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

The two things to really wow me on my Volcano Grey Honda are ArtDeShine Nano Gloss Paint Sealant, and HD NitroSeal.

This is the NitroSeal after a few months on the paint. Low light shots, but still shows the nice gloss. The Volcano Grey isn't that dark normally, but the NitroSeal will darken the paint a bit, and gives a very nice glassy wet look. The looks lasts months and months and months (over a year now on my Honda!) and won't drop off either like waxes do after a few weeks. :thumb:



















This is the ArtDeShine Nano Gloss Paint Sealant. Very nice gloss with this one, and so simple to use. Just spray and wipe QD style and job done! Impressive product and cheap too!


----------



## z4alfie (May 11, 2010)

Blackroc said:


> AG HD wax over AF Tripple and c2v3


This looks amazing, I've ordered the same car, think this is the same colour I've chosen too, Mineral Grey?


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

Yes mate it's Mineral Grey. Lovely colour to detail


----------



## SkippyK (Jun 1, 2009)

Werkstatt Acrylic for me


----------



## Bazsm (May 6, 2011)

That HD NitroSeal looks amazing, can it be purchased in the UK?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Bazsm said:


> That HD NitroSeal looks amazing, can it be purchased in the UK?


I think Autobrite had some HD stuff?

Anyway yes, it's very good product, and very easy to use. :thumb:


----------



## z4alfie (May 11, 2010)

Blackroc said:


> Yes mate it's Mineral Grey. Lovely colour to detail


Great, I'll follow your product advice then, that looks the Mutz


----------



## Bazsm (May 6, 2011)

Autobrite have some 3D products but not NitroSeal


----------



## z4alfie (May 11, 2010)

Well, I collected the new car this morning, on my way home a tractor sprayed manure off its wheels all over the car, unbelievable. Anyway, I've washed it and find the paint to be pretty flat, there are some tar spots on the bonnet and the whole thing feels like it needs clay bar treatment which I might do tomorrow if the weather is fine. Here is it at the dealership....the day was dull and grey but I still think it looks a bit flat.










I used AG alloy wheel seal and plenty of it, I love these wheels. Plus, you can get your hands right in to clean and seal the backs of them.










Cleaned off the horse crap, ready for clay bar treatment tomorrow and I'm looking to order some products from the recommendations above.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

A good polish and Bouncers Satsuma Rock works very well on darker to shade greys, makes the paint pop in clarity and definition and does not mute the flakes at all; under natural sunlight the metallicness will glistens and sparkle and pop. very underrated combo on dark colors and works fast.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Great looking wheels, watch those pesky Kurbs. 
Gonz.


----------



## Ge03 (Jul 19, 2011)

I've found with darker grey cars it depends a lot what kind of finish you're looking for. Some products add a glassy sheen that seems to lighten the colour, others seem to darken the colour and usually create the deeper wet look.
On my VW Island Grey Pearl paint, when I tried sealant based finishes such as Werkstat and Sonax I got a silvery shimmer over the paint, but when I put Pinnacle Souveran wax on it the colour darkened and when I started fresh and applied the Blackfire products (Gloss Enhancing Polish, then All Finish Paint Protection, topped with Midnight Sun wax) it really brought out the Pearl effect and depth to the paint that the glassy shine products had hidden.


----------



## z4alfie (May 11, 2010)

I spoke to a detailer today as he parked his van in Tesco's, (he's probably a member on here) and he suggested poor boys nattys paste wax blue. He reckons it will give a deep dark pearly shine. I've got ordering dilemma now. Whatever I order I can now use on both cars as they're similar colours


----------



## Doc943 (Mar 27, 2011)

Great job, the wheels are exceptional!


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

nice one mate, my ex had one exactly the same, 114i sport in mineral grey 13 plate same options as yours! Looked great with a coat of poorboys black hole & Dodo Juice Purple Haze


----------



## z4alfie (May 11, 2010)

jay_bmw said:


> nice one mate, my ex had one exactly the same, 114i sport in mineral grey 13 plate same options as yours! Looked great with a coat of poorboys black hole & Dodo Juice Purple Haze


I drove the 114 but it was a bit a "comfy"drive, I went for the 116 with the idrive sport plus option and it was totally different. It's horses for courses I suppose. Still wish I'd bought the Msport but I'll probably get one next, love the Estoril blue


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

Mate the 114i is being discontinued 

Horrific is not the word!


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

looks like a nice car you have got there and love the design of the wheels and the colour.
that's why I love 5 spoke wheels as you can get your hand right inside to clean them


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Looks nice chap , I like the look of the vw camper in the background


----------



## z4alfie (May 11, 2010)

slineclean said:


> Looks nice chap , I like the look of the vw camper in the background


That's my real pride and joy. Looking forward to the summer again, if we get one that is


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

my mates 1 series waxed with soft99 mirror shine


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

z4alfie said:


> That's my real pride and joy. Looking forward to the summer again, if we get one that is


I bet it is :thumb: aww if I ever come into money? 1 of these would be top of my list. You must upload some pics 1 day


----------



## z4alfie (May 11, 2010)

slineclean said:


> I bet it is :thumb: aww if I ever come into money? 1 of these would be top of my list. You must upload some pics 1 day


I've posted some before but here's a couple. Stripped down, media blasted prepped and painted inside and out, refitted with VW parts where available, bespoke interior, never welded, my baaaaby.


----------



## z4alfie (May 11, 2010)

Ordered stuff from ultimate finish yesterday, free delivery, arrived this morning. Good service. I'm starting to build up a stock of products again and remembering how much it costs


----------



## z4alfie (May 11, 2010)

Ok, so today I gave the car a bit of detailing love,

Pulled it into the garage, me and Alf Just couldn't get over how flat looking it was...










After using the clay on the bonnet, I could see why it was looking dull...










The side panels, clayed and machine polished










Out in the daylight, iPhone camera probably not showing my hard work to its full effect


----------



## Bmpaul (Apr 12, 2010)

Here's mine with poorboys then turtle wax hard shell after a full machine polish


----------



## z4alfie (May 11, 2010)

I'm going to detail the 500 tomorrow, which is also grey, was going to do it today but it was too cold to pressure wash it outside


----------



## z4alfie (May 11, 2010)

Well, I washed the 500 (TBM) clayed and AG SRP, Poorboys nattys paste, AG extra gloss protection. Pleased with the result










Clayed and sealed the alloys but found I had no tyre dressing left, doh...



















Popping?










Tomorrow, I'm going to start on the Campervan


----------

